# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Humans", drama sci-fi series, 2015, USA, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - channel4.com/programmes/humans

youtube.com/@Channel4Entertainment

"Humans" on Wikipedia

"Humans" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

TRAILER: Humans | Sunday 14th June | Channel 4

Published on May 26, 2015




> Gemma Chan, William Hurt and Colin Morgan star in this brand new drama series, set in a parallel present where the latest must-have gadget for a busy family is a Synth - an advanced robotic servant.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Humans: New Sci-fi drama unsettles, grips and tackles robot relations head on"

by Adriana Hamacher
June 16, 2015

----------

